# Webseite für welche Auflösungen erstellen? Welche Browser (-versionen) unterstützen?



## milesdavis (13. Juli 2011)

*Webseite für welche Auflösungen erstellen? Welche Browser (-versionen) unterstützen?*

Hallo Community,
ich möchte mal eure Meinung hören!
Ich habe vor kurzem meine 4. Homepage - diesmal für einen Musikverein - erstellt und jedesmal aufs Neue stellen sich mir o. g. Fragen:

Browser:
Für welche Browser würdet ihr optimieren? Schreibt ihr euer Template komplett fertig in einem (bei mir Firefox) und schaut dann, dass es in den anderen möglichst genauso aussieht (Stichwort: verschiedene CSS-Dateien für verschiedene Browserversionen)
Würdet ihr schon jetzt HTML5 /CSS3 Features einbauen?
Was haltet ihr von Hinweisen wie "Such dir einen neuen Browser, deiner ist veraltet!" o. Ä. ?

Auflösung beim Besucher:
Wie macht ihr das? Angefangen hab ich mit 1000px als feste Breite. Dann hab ichs mal dynamisch versucht, also komplett mit %-Werten. 
Soll man bei heutigen Smartphones überhaupt noch auf handy-optimierte Darstellungen setzen?? Gut, vielleicht wegen dem Tochscreen, aber heute ist ja das zoomen auch nicht mehr eine Ruckelorgie, wenn ich an HTC, Iphone usw. mit 2-Finger-Zoom denke usw. 
Und dann gibts ja noch die Tablets und Netbooks,...
Wenn ich zuhause in FullHD auf dem 24"er surfe, sieht ja jede Webseite gut aus, da is ja nix skaliert oder verschoben, weils eben genug Platz gibt!

Okay genug der Worte:
Hier mal meine bisherigen Webseitenprojekte (von oben nach unten: aktuell -> uralt):
www.fkduser.bplaced.net/v1 --> bekommt demnächst ne richtige Adresse!
www.nochern.de
www.nocherner-dorfmusikanten.de
www.abi08-whg.de.vu


Viele Grüße,
miles


----------



## Fragile Heart (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Webseite für welche Auflösungen erstellen? Welche Browser (-versionen) unterstützen?*

Also ich würde bei neuen größeren Projekten definitiv auf HTML5 setzen, alles andere wäre herausgeworfene Zeit (meiner Meinung nach)

Aber soweit es möglich ist, nicht für einen Browser oder schon gar nicht in einer bestimmten Auflösung.


----------



## milesdavis (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Webseite für welche Auflösungen erstellen? Welche Browser (-versionen) unterstützen?*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Also ich würde bei neuen größeren Projekten definitiv auf HTML5 setzen, alles andere wäre herausgeworfene Zeit (meiner Meinung nach)
> 
> Aber soweit es möglich ist, nicht für einen Browser oder schon gar nicht in einer bestimmten Auflösung.


 
Aber das dumme ist, dass es immer noch genug Leute gibt, die z. B. den Internet Explorer 8 benutzen (XP). Und was soll ich mit denen machen? Der kann gar nix von CSS3.

Außerdem ist bei CSS3 noch längst nicht alles beim W3C genormt.


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Webseite für welche Auflösungen erstellen? Welche Browser (-versionen) unterstützen?*

Ich hab auch bereits mehrere Webseiten gebaut, und habe immer auf HTML5 und CSS3 gesetzt. Das dumme ist nur das nicht alle feat. unterstützt werden von den Browsern und fast jeder Browser seinen eigenen Code hat... sehr sehr nerfig für entwickler.

Auflösung: Mach sie doch flexibel, mindest 1024x900 und max. wie es dir gefällt. (Vergiss nicht die Handy optimierung)

Macht nix, es gibt bestimmte JScripts die können viele CSS3 Elemente darstellen und du kannst eine spezielle JScript meldung bei einem verlatetem Browser wiedergeben. Alles kein Problem musst nur iwssen wie ^^


----------



## Fragile Heart (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Webseite für welche Auflösungen erstellen? Welche Browser (-versionen) unterstützen?*



milesdavis schrieb:


> Aber das dumme ist, dass es immer noch genug Leute gibt, die z. B. den Internet Explorer 8 benutzen (XP). Und was soll ich mit denen machen? Der kann gar nix von CSS3.
> 
> Außerdem ist bei CSS3 noch längst nicht alles beim W3C genormt.



Nun, irgendwann muss man einfach ein Schnitt machen. Die Frage wann und wieweit ist nie leicht und wenn du keinen Kunden hast der dir was vorgibt, dann musst du wohl oder über schon selber die entscheidung treffen.

Du must aber auch beachten, dass zwischen Start und Ende der Entwicklung unterumständen Jahre liegen können.


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Webseite für welche Auflösungen erstellen? Welche Browser (-versionen) unterstützen?*

Es liegt an uns Entwicklern wann es offiziel gemacht wird denn, wenn niemand anfängt es zu machen gibt es auch keinen Grund neuere Browser zu benutzen.


----------



## Fragile Heart (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Webseite für welche Auflösungen erstellen? Welche Browser (-versionen) unterstützen?*

Naja nicht nur, vorallen nicht wenn es nur um kleinere Projekte geht.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Webseite für welche Auflösungen erstellen? Welche Browser (-versionen) unterstützen?*

Also mit HTML5 und CSS3 wär ich im Moment noch vorsichtig.
Wenn du mit deiner neuen Seite eine ähnliche Zielgruppe wie mit einer deiner anderen ansprechen willst, würde ich dir raten 
mal bei deinem Hoster in die Logs zu schauen und mal zu kucken, was deine Besucher so für Browser benutzen.

Vom Erstellen her mach ichs eigentlich immer so, dass ich des Design in Firefox oder Chrome erstelle. 
In Opera oder Safari oder eigentlich allen Browsern außer den IEs sieht es eh gleich aus.

Beim IE würde ich auch 7 und 8 optimieren, also eigene Stylesheets. Für den 6er würde ich ne entsprechende Warnung reinmachen.

Bei der Breite würde ich auf was Festes setzten, dynamisch is immer bissel kompliziert und wenn du sowieso nicht allzuviel Inhalt hast, bringt es auch
nicht wirklich was. Breite würde ich so mit 1000-1100px ansetzen.
Bei ner repräsentativen Seite kannste dann ja auch nochn schön großes Bild in den Body setzen und so den freien Platz noch nutzen


----------



## milesdavis (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Webseite für welche Auflösungen erstellen? Welche Browser (-versionen) unterstützen?*

Was den Internet Explorer angeht, würde ich mindestess den 8er voraussetzen nehmen wegen XP. Den 6 und 7er gar net!


----------

